

Savioke Unveils Its Delivery Robot - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/savione-saviokes-delivery-robot#.U-pEzKTGWIg.hackernews

======
Symmetry
So, that looks like it's got a LIDAR with some sort of downward facing sensor.
The small compartment means it's not competition for our QCBot but I bet
there'll be a SaviFOO which is.

------
tveita
It seems like a waste to use a robot for room deliveries when hotels have much
more labor intensive things to transport, namely sheets, towels and laundry.

I know some hospitals are experimenting with robots to assist staff by
transporting items like food and linens.

~~~
ntenenz
For those who are interested, the Aethon Tug and Vecna QCBot are the major
players in this space. I believe Panasonic is currently developing one as
well.

------
nasmorn
Great, I always feel bad when I need to bother other humans. But I can totally
see myself ordering robots around to of my bidding.

------
Gravityloss
Looks like it is extremely basic. For example it can't open doors, push
elevator buttons or climb stairs.

~~~
tveita
You don't need to push elevator buttons. Delivery robots usually have a
central controller system that connected to to the elevator system, so it can
plan routes and call the elevator when a robot arrives.

